# Amplificador TDA7293, ayuda para terminarlo



## electronicapacheco (Dic 9, 2009)

Hola colega, soy nuevo en este foro y está muy bueno , le cuento cual es mi problema, de esta pagina bajé un esquema de un amplificador con un tda7293, lo terminé y no tengo audio, lo estoy alimentando con 12V 10A, el tda no calienta nada, mi duda es el mute y el standby, le paso los esquema a ver si lo podemos solucionar entre todos, un abrazo a todos


----------



## ibdali (Ene 6, 2010)

Seguramente es el mute o el standby, asegúrate que lo conectaste como se debe.


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 6, 2010)

El tda7293 es un amplificador completo de 100 w con *alimentacion simetrica *de entre +/- 12 vcc a +/- 50 vcc.
Si lo alimentas con 12 vcc no producirá nunca audio ya que no esta preparado para trabajar con alimentacion simple. 
El pin 9 y 10 deben estar a positivo respecto del pin 1 que es masa. (centro de la alimentacion simetrica).

Primero, debes conseguir una alimentacion simetrica y probar nuevamente.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## electronicapacheco (Ene 8, 2010)

Gracias José por tu ayuda,  un abrazo


----------



## smalding (Sep 2, 2010)

Mira este otro amplificador con el mismo tda :

Amplificador de 100w tda 7293 (marshall mg 100)


----------



## Ruba (Mar 5, 2013)

Hola a todos.
Bueno pues despues de leer en el foro me aventure a intentar montar este amplificador.
Mirando precios de componentes en unas paginas y otras + gastos de envio decidi comprar uno hecho.
Ahora mi duda es que no se cual seria la entrada + y cual seria la - en cuanto a corriente.
Tengo todos los componentes en casa. Fuente simetrica, transformador, fusibles y demas cosas pero no se como diferenciar el positivo del negativo. No tengo mucha idea de esto y agradeceria vuestra ayuda.
Aqui les dejo alguna foto por si pueden ayudarme.
Espero que puedan ayudarme ya que tengo mas dudas para poder terminar.


----------



## jmgm (Mar 5, 2013)

Tienes el transformador? En la placa (cara de las soldaduras) verás que en la regleta que está al lado del puente de diodos pone 24V-gnd-24V, conecta por ahí el transformador, supongo que tu transformador es de 24V-gnd-24V como necesita el amplificador, no?


----------



## Ruba (Mar 5, 2013)

Hola jmgm gracias por responder tan rapido.
Pues tengo un transformador pero es toroidal y no tengo ni idea de como conectarlo, ademas se supone que esto deberia de ir conectado tambien con una fuente simetrica y me aconsejaron poner un fusible.
Voy a poner otras fotos con el fusible y fuente simetrica por si algun alma caritativa me pudiera dibujar la conexion.

Hola jmgm gracias por responder tan rapido.
Pues tengo un transformador pero es toroidal y no tengo ni idea de como conectarlo, ademas se supone que esto deberia de ir conectado tambien con una fuente simetrica y me aconsejaron poner un fusible.
Voy a poner otras fotos con el fusible y fuente simetrica por si algun alma caritativa me pudiera dibujar la conexion.



Hola otra vez
Aqui dejo dos fotos mas para ver si me pueden ayudar para terminar este amplificador.
Les dejo tambien los valores de los cables del transformador:
Primario: 0V-230/50-60 Hz Azul y Marron
Sec:0V-18V/112.5VA Naranja y Amarillo
Sec:0V-18V/112.5VA Negro y Rojo


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 5, 2013)

Primero si te das cuenta en los secundarios debes conectar adecuadamente el naranja y el rojo para crear el tap central, si no es asi entonces debes conectar el negro y el amarillo, dependiendo de la construccion de las espiras dentro del mismo transformador.

El azul y el marron van a la linea de AC 230 VAC, anteponele en alguna linea un fusible de 3Amp para protegerlo.

Es poderoso amplificador, son dos por cada canal conectados en puente.

Verifica el trafo y me cuentas.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 6, 2013)

Buenas tardes Ruba

Fernando Arias te lo ha explicado pefectamente, solo un pequeño detalle...

En la Placa donde está montado el Amplificador también está montada la Fuente de Alimentación, te sobra la otra placa.

En la Placa del Amplificador que has fotografíado hay una "Clema" de color Verde, en esa "Clema" es donde tienes que conectar la salida en AC del Transformador... 24V GND 24V.

Sal U2


----------



## Ruba (Mar 6, 2013)

Hola miguelus.
Gracias por aportarme algo de ayuda porque estoy muy perdido.
Entonces la placa que yo cree no me sirbe para este ampli. 
Ok muy buena aclaracion y gracias por ello.
Ahora viene mi duda. Se supone que tendria que juntar los cables naranja y amarillo para sacar el tap central, este cable meterlo en la clema verde del amplificador donde pone GND.
¿Entonces los cables rojo y negro iran cada uno a una entrada donde pone 24? ¿No es asi?.
Y si no tendria que juntar rojo y negro para sacar el tap central y los cables naranja y amarillo en las entradas de 24 un cable en cada entrada, No se si sera lo que ustedes intentar decirme, pero mi duda es ¿si intento hacerlo primero con los cables que sean, bien naranja y amarillo o rojo y negro no le pasara nada a la placa si no acierto a la primera?.
Un saludo.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 6, 2013)

Buenas noches de nuevo Ruba

Antes de contestar te haré una pregunta....

¿Tienes Polímetro o algún aparato con el que puedas medir Voltios en Alterna?

Si la respuesta es negativa y asumiendo que los datos que has dado en el Post #3 son correctos entonces sigue las instrucciones del compañero Fernando Arias en el Post #4...

Conecta Negro y Amarillo al terminal central (GND)
Naranja a una de las entradas de 24V
Rojo a la otra entrada de 24V

Sal U2


----------



## Ruba (Mar 6, 2013)

Hola Miguelus.
Gracias otra vez por contestar.
La respuesta a tu pregunta sobre si tengo algun aparato para medir es si.
En cuanto a la lectura de tu post, comentas que tengo que conectar el negro y amarillo. Entonces como yo lo puse en el post anterior estaria mal conectado.
Ok. 
Ahora que sabes que tengo multimetro cual seria la forma correcta de continuar.
Piensa que se lo explicas a niño que esta aprendiendo aunque con mas años claro 
Un saludo y muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda y siento ser tan ignorante.


----------



## fausto garcia (Mar 6, 2013)

Saludos compañero Ruba, aqui te dejo una imagen de paint espero me entiendas, primero haz las conexiones en el toroidal, uniendo los cables amarillo y negro tienes el tap central (Tierra) el naranja y el rojo son tus extremos de alterna, conecta el toroidal y mide, una punta en el tap central y otra en un extremo, debe darte 24v y en la otra 24v, si tus voltajes estan correctos, conectalos a la placa no olvides el fusible para proteger tu circuito.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 7, 2013)

Buenos días ruba.

Una imagen vale más que mil palabra 

Fausto García te ha respondido perfectamente.

Sal U2


----------



## Ruba (Mar 7, 2013)

Buenos dias a todos.
Gracias Fausto por hacerme la conexion con una imagen asi es mucho mas facil para mi.
Pero ahora tengo un problema, para realizar la prueba lo he realizado con clemas para que me sea mas facil.
He conectado los cables negro y amarillo en una clema.(Tap central)
El rojo en otra y el naranja en otra.
Marron y negro al enchufe con un adaptador.
Hasta aqui todo perfecto, pero cuando voy a medir pongo una punta del multimetro en el negro y amarillo y la otra en el rojo y...... me han saltado chispas, joer que un poco mas y me hago kk.
Cual es el problema?
tendre que cambiar los cables negro y amarillo por otros?
Ya tiene que quedar menos para poder terminar esta odisea.


----------



## MD80 (Mar 7, 2013)

Buenos días Ruba, para que salgan chispas al medir, tienes que haber conectado mal las puntas del tester o el modo del tester, estarás midiendo corriente (A) (amperes o miliamperes) en lugar de tensión. Tienes que buscar la V con el signo de corriente alterna.


----------



## Ruba (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok MD80 muchas gracias habia puesto uno de los medidores en amperios.
Bueno pues las mediciones son 9,6V
Estan bien o tengo que probar de otra forma?
Me imagino que deberia de ser de otra forma ya que segun dices deberia de darme 18V ya que el transformador es de 18 ¿no es asi?


----------



## MD80 (Mar 7, 2013)

Como has comprado el transformador? es decir, como lo has pedido? porque puede suceder que sea de 18vac de punta a punta, o sea 9+9...de modo que te va a funcionar, aunque entregando unos 10w sobre 8 ohms o unos 15w sobre 4 ohms. De todos modos, si fuese de 18+18, todavia estarías muy por debajo de la capacidad del integrado, perdiendo casi la mitad de la potencia que lograrías con un 24+24.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 7, 2013)

No como te dije anteriormente debes jugar con las terminales a disposicion en el secundario, es posible que las espiras se esten encontrando en contrafase al conectarlas y por eso estes experimentando una reduccion en la salida de voltaje del secundario, intercambia entre los mismos cables del secundario para lograr que entre las puntas extremos tengas 36 VAC y entre extremos y tap central 18 VAC.


----------



## Ruba (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok.
He estado testeando y hasta ahora la maxima potencia que me ha dado es 19.6 entre puntas y 9.6desde el tap.
Se supone que he puesto rojo y naranja tap central=9.6 en tap y 16 entre puntas.
Rojo y amarillo= 9.6 tap central y 0 entre puntas.
Negro y amarillo=9.6 tap y 19.5 entre puntas.
Negro y naranja=9.6 tap y 0 entre puntas.
No se si puedo juntar por ejemplo ¿Negro y rojo como tap y amarillo y naranja como puntas?.
Cuando encuentre la manera que usted me dice de 36 VAC y 18 en Tap central me surge una duda , ¿no se quemara el ampli?


----------



## MD80 (Mar 7, 2013)

no se quema porque soporta hasta 70vac entre puntas, aunque lo mejor sería probar sin conectar al amplificador....


----------



## Ruba (Mar 7, 2013)

Puedo entonces juntar los cables mencionados en el anterior post?
Negro y rojo como tap y naranja y amarillo como puntas?
Espero no molestar con tantas preguntas, pero prefiero preguntar antes de liarla parda.


----------



## MD80 (Mar 7, 2013)

supuestamente negro y rojo son puntas de un mismo bobinado, asi que no tendría sentido. De no funcionar negro y amarillos unidos como punto medio, la otra combinación lógica es rojo y naranja.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 7, 2013)

Es correcto, buscale la comba al palo es la parte mas facil de todo el trabajo que ya tienes listo.

No vayas a confundir primarios con secundarios, riesgo de quemaduras graves.


----------



## Ruba (Mar 7, 2013)

OK gracias a todo por contestar.
La combinacion entre rojo y naranja= 9.6 tap central y 16 entre puntas.
Asi que usare Negro y amarillo=9.6 tap y 19.5 entre puntas.
¿Perdere mucha potencia respecto a un transformador de 24V?


----------



## MD80 (Mar 7, 2013)

De los 160w por canal, no creo que llegues a 20w....si es que anda, ya que no encuentro datos para la configuración Bridge de esos IC. Para comparar dejo la curva para el modo simple.

Otra consideración que deberías hacer, es que compraste un transformador de unos 200w, para un amplificador de 320w... si te hubiera servido la tensión, no hubiera alcanzado la corriente...


----------



## Ruba (Mar 7, 2013)

Pues que transformador me vendria bien para el ampli que tengo?
Mi gozo en un pozo. 
Estas cosas me pasan por no tener ni idea del tema.


----------



## MD80 (Mar 7, 2013)

un 24+24 (o 24v-0-24v) 8 A como mínimo, 10 A ideal, como para aprovechar toda la potencia. El que ya tienes no lo puedes devolver? o es comprado por correo? sino, esas cosas siempre sirven, ya tendras un proyecto que requiera esos valores.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 7, 2013)

MD80 dijo:


> De los 160w por canal, no creo que llegues a 20w....si es que anda, ya que no encuentro datos para la configuración Bridge de esos IC. Para comparar dejo la curva para el modo simple.
> 
> Otra consideración que deberías hacer, es que compraste un transformador de unos 200w, para un amplificador de 320w... si te hubiera servido la tensión, no hubiera alcanzado la corriente...



Un poco exagerada la apreciacion, son muy faciles de conectar en puente, ve aqui: www.st.com


----------



## Ruba (Mar 8, 2013)

Hola otra vez.
En cuanto a si puedo devolver el transformador la respuesta es, lo compre por internet y me imagino que despues del tiempo que lo he tenido en casa creo que no.
En cuanto al transformador que comentas que potencia tendria que tener, VA?
Fernando Arias que quieres que vea en esa pagina? 
Ando perdido en español no te digo nada en ingles 
En cuanto a montar en puente, me imagino que te referiras a dos transformadores verdad?

Buenos dias otra vez.
Al fin consegui montar todo y funciona.....pero como dijo MD80 suena muy bajito, al menos para lo que yo lo quiero.
Lo quiero para mover exclusivamente subwoofer, tendre que poner un filtro de bajos pero es para lo que lo quiero.
Otra cosa que me he dado cuenta es el zumbido, ¿como puedo arreglar eso?
La verdad que cuando lo subia de volumen parece desaparecer.
En cuanto al zumbido me preocupa ya que mi idea era hacer una caja para el subwoofer y hacer como un departamento detras para meter el ampli y transformador.
Un saludo amigos y muchas gracias por ayudarme, fallo mio el tema del transformador.


----------



## MD80 (Mar 8, 2013)

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Un poco exagerada la apreciacion, son muy faciles de conectar en puente, ve aqui: www.st.com



No entiendo cúal te parece una apreciación exagerada....que con 9,6+9,6 vac mas o menos puede llegar a 20w, o que un trafo de 200w no alcanza para un amplificador de 320 w? 

Gracias por el link, muy amable, pero sigo sin encontrar la curva de potencia vs tensión para la configuración bridge, que es lo que dije que no encontraba, y no como se conecta, ya que aqui no hace falta, ya están conectados.





			
				Ruba dijo:
			
		

> Buenos dias otra vez.
> Al fin consegui montar todo y funciona.....pero como dijo MD80 suena muy bajito, al menos para lo que yo lo quiero.
> Lo quiero para mover exclusivamente subwoofer, tendre que poner un filtro de bajos pero es para lo que lo quiero.
> Otra cosa que me he dado cuenta es el zumbido, ¿como puedo arreglar eso?
> ...



Bueno, por lo menos ya sabes que funciona, lo del zumbido a bajo volumen se me ocurre que pueda deberse a la posición relativa de transformador con respecto de la placa. Prueba de rotarlo o de alejarlo y conectarlo con cables largos.


----------



## Ruba (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok. 
Mas tarde lo intentare. 
En cuanto a lo del transformador medijiste que estaria muy bien un transformador de 24v+24v y 10A, pero sigo con la duda de cuantos VA, como minimo 330VA, 400VA, 500VA no se cual iria bien para este ampli.
Un saludo y gracias a todos por ayudarme.


----------



## MD80 (Mar 8, 2013)

Los VA , son justamente una cuenta que sale del producto entre la corriente y la tensión y se llama potencia aparente, que puede ser igual a la potencia real si el "factor de potencia" es igual a 1, aunque para este caso yo creo que andará mas cerca de 0.7/0,8

PA=V*I

P=48 V * 8 A = 384 VA (192 VA por rama) o sea mas o menos 300 W 
P=48 V * 10 A =480 VA ( 240 VA por rama) o sea mas o menos 360 w


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 8, 2013)

MD80 viste el tamaño del transformador toroidal? no te parece exagerado afirmar que solo entregara 20W de salida por canal?

Para que quieres las curvas de respuesta del amplificador? sabes como esta conectado? hay 3 posibilidades de conexion de estos DMOS de ST con 2 integrados a la vez: en puente, en paralelo y en modo Master/Slave.

Creeria que es muy importante saber como estan conectados, el que ya lo esten es solo algo que ya existe nada mas.

las hojas de respuesta en este caso sobran, esas se pueden elaborar en la practica con estos dispositivos.


----------



## MD80 (Mar 8, 2013)

acá tenés excelente información relativa a las fuentes

diseño fuente

acá tenés excelente información relativa a las fuentes

diseño fuente





Fernando Arias dijo:


> MD80 dijo:
> 
> 
> > No entiendo cúal te parece una apreciación exagerada....que con 9,6+9,6 vac mas o menos puede llegar a 20w, o que un trafo de 200w no alcanza para un amplificador de 320 w?
> ...


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 8, 2013)

Ruba si quieres aprovechar todo el desempeño de los 7293, debes utilizar un transformador que por lo menos te pueda entregar una potencia en el secundario cercana a los 450W, sino siempre estaras por debajo del tope minimo del amplificador.





MD80 dijo:


> acá tenés excelente información relativa a las fuentes
> 
> diseño fuente
> 
> ...



Ummm, a ver los transformadores con nucleo de hierro al igual que los de nucleo de ferrita, ademas de entregar una diferencia de potencial conocida como tension o voltaje, tambien entregan otra componente propia conocida como intensidad o corriente que es la encargada al final de definir la potencia total entregada por el elemento electromagnetico.


----------



## MD80 (Mar 8, 2013)

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Ummm, a ver los transformadores con nucleo de hierro al igual que los de nucleo de ferrita, ademas de entregar una diferencia de potencial conocida como tension o voltaje, tambien entregan otra componente propia conocida como intensidad o corriente que es la encargada al final de definir la potencia total entregada por el elemento electromagnetico.



Claro Fernando, eso lo tengo claro, y así se lo comenté a Ruba:

Para un amplificador de 320 W calculamos 320 W * 1.4 = 448 W

Dividido por la tensión de alimentación de 48 VAC = 9,33 A

Por eso le dije que lo ideal iba a ser de 10 A

450 W se pueden obtener de 1V x 450A, o 450v x 1A, y ninguno de los dos me va a servir para este IC, 

Se entiende?


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 8, 2013)

MD80 dijo:


> Claro Fernando, eso lo tengo claro, y así se lo comenté a Ruba:
> 
> Para un amplificador de 320 W calculamos 320 W * 1.4 = 448 W
> 
> ...



Si, de acuerdo estas en lo cierto, en el momento tengo 2 TDA7294 y pienso montarlos primero single ended y luego en puente.

El problema siempre es el mismo, la fuente que tengo es muy chica solo 150VA


----------



## Ruba (Mar 8, 2013)

Que les parece este transformador para mi amplificador, ¿Le sacaré todo el partido?

TST 450/008 INDEL - Transformador: toroidal |  450VA; 230VCA; 24V; 24V; 9,37A; 9,37A; 4kg; TST450W/2X24V | TME - Elektroniikka komponentit


----------



## elgab7 (Dic 5, 2013)

Hola amigos! Necesito de su ayuda por favor... la vez pasada me armée un amplificador con el tda 7293..

Resulta que yo sacando el modulo de potencia y probándolo en otro equipo con otro transformador para ver si funcionaba (prueba tonta la mía jaja) al pasarlo de nuevo al transformador original que tenía (andaba anteriormente de diez!) el sonido salía distorsionado.. le subí el volumen al máximo y exploto el integrado..

Ahora se lo cambie y se escucha claro el sonido pero muy pero muy bajo, probé con otros parlantes y nada.. lo mismo.. el tda7293 se calienta mucho..

La salida del transformador es de 70 y pico de Volts.. será eso? Lo extraño que con el anterior andaba perfecto y no calentaba nada.. y se quemo porque yo me mande la macana de sacarlo.. sino no se quemaba..

Lo otro que me extraña es que cuando la apago y la dejo con algo de volumen, en ese ínterin de que se descargan los capacitores se escucha fuerte y bien obviamente por 2 o 3 segundos q*ue* es lo que tarda en quedar sin nada de corriente..

Que puede llegar a ser?
Gracias de antemano! ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2013)

Ese amplificador soporta hasta un máximo de ±50 V


----------



## Nicolas16 (Nov 23, 2021)

Tengo una duda y es que como se pude hacer para alimentar algo con DC si esta diseñado para AC 
En este caso es un amplificador tda7293 y se alimenta con un tranformador de 32-0-32 pero a mi se me facilitaria poder conectarlo con una fuente comutada por temas de espacio y peso y que tan eficiente seria hacerlo de esa manera o si se ocupan diferentes componentes en la etapa de alimentacion. 

Gracias por sus respuestas
aqui hay imagenes del pcb


----------



## Scooter (Nov 23, 2021)

Dentro de ese circuito hay una fuente, se lo quitas y se la pones fuera.
Claro, si l afluente de de +-32V pues necesitas una fuente externa de +-32V


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 23, 2021)

No se podría ser un ......


----------



## FelML (Nov 23, 2021)

El problema es que la alimentación es simétrica de +-16V por sqr2 con toma central en el transformador. Según creo entender. Por lo que necesitaría 2 fuentes conmutadas de 22V con punto central a gnd


----------



## Scooter (Nov 23, 2021)

Claro, si ahora tienes una fuente de X+X V sigues necesitando una fuente de X+X V eso no es un problema, eso era un hecho cierto desde el principio.
Si es conmutada o lineal ya son matices.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 23, 2021)

!Hola a todos , en "Off-Topic" mode ON :
 Lo mas dificil actualmente NO es alimentar un CI TDA7293 / 7294 y si lograr conprar en lo mercado especializado un que sea realmente idoneo y NO un Trucho Chino !
"Off-Topic" mode OFF.
Alimentar un TDA7293 /7294 con dos fuentes conmutadas es una buena onda porque hay economia de espacio , peso y mas rendimento aun agregado !
!Saludos!


----------



## Nicolas16 (Nov 23, 2021)

Entonces hay que quitar el puente de diodos y alimentar directamente con dos fuentes de 22v con su gnd unidos para simular el tap central?


----------



## FelML (Nov 23, 2021)

+V y gnd  unida a +V y gnd. El primer +V es el positivo, la primera gnd unida al segundo +V es la GND, y la segunda gnd es el negativo. 
El valor de la V (puede ser +-22V) depende de la impedancia del altavoz y de la potencia máxima que quieras obtener. El altavoz debe de ser al menos de esa potencia


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 23, 2021)

OJO!!!!
Si unes fuentes conmutadas como dijeron, ten en cuenta que si tiene carcasa metalica, NO se pueden unir las carcasas, ya sea para apilarlas o para sujecion, ya que estarias poniendo en corto la fuente que hace las veces de negativa....
Si tienes en cuenta ese detalle, aisla bien ambas fuentes.
Y tambien el punto a tierra del toma corriente podria causar un corto por lo antes dicho


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 23, 2021)

Nicolas16 dijo:


> Entonces hay que quitar el puente de diodos y alimentar directamente con dos fuentes de 22v con su gnd unidos para simular el tap central?



Ya veo venir los fuegos artificiales antes de las fiestas.


elgab7 dijo:


> Ahora se lo cambie y se escucha claro el sonido pero muy pero muy bajo, probé con otros parlantes y nada.. lo mismo.. el tda7293 se calienta mucho..
> 
> La salida del transformador es de 70 y pico de Volts.. será eso? Lo extraño que con el anterior andaba perfecto y no calentaba nada.. y se quemo porque yo me mande la macana de sacarlo.. sino no se quemaba..
> 
> Lo otro que me extraña es que cuando la apago y la dejo con algo de volumen, en ese ínterin de que se descargan los capacitores se escucha fuerte y bien obviamente por 2 o 3 segundos q*ue* es lo que tarda en quedar sin nada de corriente..



Sube el diagrama o modelo del equipo, Cuando un 7293 explota se lleva muchos otros componentes, el que suene bajo y quede sonando  es que esta amplificado del pin 4 y el mute no anda.


----------



## Nicolas16 (Nov 23, 2021)

FelML dijo:


> +V y gnd  unida a +V y gnd. El primer +V es el positivo, la primera gnd unida al segundo +V es la GND, y la segunda gnd es el negativo.
> El valor de la V (puede ser +-22V) depende de la impedancia del altavoz y de la potencia máxima que quieras obtener. El altavoz debe de ser al menos de esa potencia


Entonces quedarían en serie las dos fuentes ? Y el punto de unión sería como en tap, creo no?

Disculpen mi poco conocimiento 



DJ T3 dijo:


> OJO!!!!
> Si unes fuentes conmutadas como dijeron, ten en cuenta que si tiene carcasa metálica, NO se pueden unir las carcasas, ya sea para apilarlas o para sujeción, ya que estarías poniendo en corto la fuente que hace las veces de negativa....
> Si tienes en cuenta ese detalle, aísla bien ambas fuentes.
> Y tambien el punto a tierra del toma corriente podría causar un corto por lo antes dicho



Si, eso si lo tengo en cuenta


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 23, 2021)

Nicolas16 dijo:


> Entonces quedarían en serie las dos fuentes ? Y el punto de unión sería como en tap, creo no?


Exacto. La union de GND de una fuente con el +V de la otra, es el "tap central"


----------



## Nicolas16 (Nov 23, 2021)

Muy bien, lo entendi perfectamente ahora a hacer las maniobras electricas😅


----------

